# Quick fix for router work.



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Folk, by no means am I a router expert or even close to it. I made a bead board bed and night stand and used my router to recess the wood into the legs of the end table and in the Head board. Since I did not have a router table I used this modification to my router and it worked just fine for me. 
I did tap the router base so I could attach the machine screws that hold the sockets. The sockets did turn and did work as wheels for me. By putting the router on top of the work piece and twisting it so it hit both sockets or wheels it would center the router bit on the leg. I then plunged the router into the piece and made my way down the leg. I had to make sure I kept pressure on the twist to make the groove straight. It worked pretty well. Only problem is that you cannot let a wheel slip off the end of the work piece. I won't tell you how I know that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Reel

====



jigman said:


> Folk, by no means am I a router expert or even close to it. I made a bead board bed and night stand and used my router to recess the wood into the legs of the end table and in the Head board. Since I did not have a router table I used this modification to my router and it worked just fine for me.
> I did tap the router base so I could attach the machine screws that hold the sockets. The sockets did turn and did work as wheels for me. By putting the router on top of the work piece and twisting it so it hit both sockets or wheels it would center the router bit on the leg. I then plunged the router into the piece and made my way down the leg. I had to make sure I kept pressure on the twist to make the groove straight. It worked pretty well. Only problem is that you cannot let a wheel slip off the end of the work piece. I won't tell you how I know that.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Reel,

For someone who claims to not be an expert, you sure fooled me 

What a fantastic job you did!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I should be such a novice. That looks great!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good looking work! And a neat idea using the sockets for wheels.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Good idea with the sockets and great results on your project.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very creative and a project well done!


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I like it! Wife has been wanting me to make a head/foot board, yours gives me some ideas. Very creative idea with the sockets. So they just slip over the piece, and you hold it in place with a slight twist of the wrist?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Great way to make do.


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

It did make the job easier by using sockets on the router. I now have a Bosch router table and love it. I have mounted a router on it and am in the process of adding drawers to a table saw stand. I removed the legs on my table saw and put a box on casters under it. Now I am putting drawers in it. I am having some problems which I knew were coming. I hope to finish it tomarrow.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Sockets for mortise bearings!!! Your a genius!!
Maybe your not an expert woodworker but to are an expert tinkerer. And that furniture...Its great. Very clean and attractive.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The router idea is fantastic!


----------

